# Is Factory Work better suited for us NEETS ?



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

*Prologue :*

It seems really insulting that I was rejected by the supermarket the other day .

I had actually come to the interview in a really good mood , and well dressed . I really wanted that job .. not just because it's so Simple (I can't even be a ****ing Cashier ? Give me a break ..) but because I had a crush on someone who works there .

.. Oh boy .. .. do I work hard when there's somebody I'm attracted to in my surroundings . :b

Anyway , to sum it up :

- I'm 6ft tall .. perfect for stacking things up in shelves .
- I'm 1337 at computers .. so cashier work won't be rocket science to me .
- I'm physically fit .. I can lift anything that I want .
- I can speak 4 languages , and really good English .
- I can operate various tools .

In spite of all that .. the supermarket would still rather hire exchange students who can Barely speak any English , barely understand what you ask for .. and work really slowly .

The minute I walked into the interview , the employer merely gave me a form to fill (which I had already filled on the ****ing INTERNET) and then remarked that I looked Nervous , even though I wasn't That nervous . I discussed my voluntary work history after she asked me about it .. and that was it .

I received a rejection notice AS SOON as I came home and opened my inbox .

I no longer feel guilty for being on Welfare .. but yeah , I'm still up for looking for work .. once I'm in the mood for it .. once I had enough of my Holiday , going to bars every weekend with their tax money ... .. xD
*
Now , question is :*

Is Factory work better suited for someone like me ? From what I know .. it involves no social interaction . Just repetitive tasks .. which seems perfect for me . .. . cause once you actually get the hang of the routine ... .. you're able to Daydream while you're doing it . . .. and take yourself somewhere Else , instead of focusing on how bored you are at Work .

I may be wrong though . I mean , there's a lot of factory work out there .. and they pay well ... .. but am I really more likely to get factory work .. than being hired at the supermarket ?

I was specifically looking at Electronic assembly , as well . I have 2 videos on YouTube showing a Robot that I made . I assembled that robot myself .. and all of the programs are modifications that I made off the templates that were available online . I did the electronics with a rusty soldering iron .. .. cause I couldn't afford a new one .. so yeah . I Can solder . lol


----------



## cousin corona (Jun 13, 2011)

I've often thought that too.I'd ultimately be overcome with the feeling that I'm wasting my life though

..not that my current job is any better. I'm a cashier


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I thought the same initially, but had tonnes of trouble actually finding listings for factory jobs online. I'd keep hitting up the supermarkets, I had never worked before getting my first job at one last august. Working conditions are likely better in a supermarket.

I think a lot of it has to do with dumb luck and demand. Initial impressions help too. In my case a new store was opening so they were hiring a ****load of people.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Factory work is better than nothing, but it is the same thing over and over again.. It drains one soul. Imagine repeating the same simple motions, such as stacking papers.. for 8 - 12 hours a shift. That is factory work.

The first few days are okay, but then you start to notice the clock starts to move slower and slower. I'm a day dreamer, I do it all day long.. but when you work at a factory you have to constantly be alert of your work because you will be held responsible for any flaws. You have to inspect the product, day dreaming will distract you and before you know it a few hundred pieces of whatever will have been produced and whoever is directly above you will start giving you a hard time.

Oh man.. the memories.. they still hurt.. So many factories I've worked at, oh such agony. There was this one place I enjoyed working at though, but only because it was three days a week and they tossed in an extra six hours of pay for us.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

zonebox said:


> Factory work is better than nothing, but it is the same thing over and over again.. It drains one soul. Imagine repeating the same simple motions, such as stacking papers.. for 8 - 12 hours a shift. That is factory work.
> 
> The first few days are okay, but then you start to notice the clock starts to move slower and slower. I'm a day dreamer, I do it all day long.. but when you work at a factory you have to constantly be alert of your work because you will be held responsible for any flaws. You have to inspect the product, day dreaming will distract you and before you know it a few hundred pieces of whatever will have been produced and whoever is directly above you will start giving you a hard time.
> 
> Oh man.. the memories.. they still hurt.. So many factories I've worked at, oh such agony. There was this one place I enjoyed working at though, but only because it was three days a week and they tossed in an extra six hours of pay for us.


I'm actually the sort of person who'd rather do something over and over again .. .. unless it's cleaning . It doesn't require any thinking/concentrating .. .. and I have a very lazy , sleepy mind . I can actually daydream while I'm doing something repetitive . It doesn't interfere with the task at all .

You can't daydream while interacting with customers , however . I think that customer service is my Bane .


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

I clean at a food factory. It is very repetitive work. You are dispensable and just another face to them. You are valued by how _well_ you work and not making mistakes. The job can appear very dead end. The work can be dangerous too as accidents can happen. I am generalizing a bit but at the place I work at, they'll pretty much hire anyone who is physically capable. So they hire ex-drug addicts, convicts etc.. half the people there look like they've had the life sucked out of them..

The only time where socializing is demanded is in a lead/supervisor position as where some shmoozing is involved because half the time they're just sitting together talking...


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Omgblood said:


> I clean at a food factory. It is very repetitive work. You are dispensable and just another face to them. You are valued by how _well_ you work and not making mistakes. The job can appear very dead end. The work can be dangerous too as accidents can happen. I am generalizing a bit but at the place I work at, they'll pretty much hire anyone who is physically capable. So they hire ex-drug addicts, convicts etc.. half the people there look like they've had the life sucked out of them..
> 
> The only time where socializing is demanded is in a lead/supervisor position as where some shmoozing is involved because half the time they're just sitting together talking...


Hell .. I'll take Anything .

As long as I'm friggen Hired .

Factory pays well over here . Anything above 15 an hour is a luxury to me .. cause it means I'll be able to rent out a Real section of my own .. .. a real house with a real Roof over my head .. and still have more money than what I get on welfare .

People on Fulltime jobs are just Blind . They have no IDEA what they could be doing with all their money . They get **** loads of money .. they just can't See it cause they haven't lived their life rock bottom like I did . I'm LOADED with ideas .. but I just don't have the funding to bring them to Life . It makes me so ANGRY .


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> People on Fulltime jobs are just Blind . They have no IDEA what they could be doing with all their money . They get **** loads of money .. they just can't See it cause they haven't lived their life rock bottom like I did . I'm LOADED with ideas .. but I just don't have the funding to bring them to Life . It makes me so ANGRY .


No offense but this all sounds a bit holier than thou if you ask me.

Ideas equal money. And you don't necessarily need a lot of funding to bring them to life. You just have to work harder for it. If you have GOOD ideas you would be making money. Money from new or improved products, money from better or new services. You get my point.

Talk is cheap. Let your actions do the talking.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

changeme77 said:


> No offense but this all sounds a bit holier than thou if you ask me.
> 
> Ideas equal money. And you don't necessarily need a lot of funding to bring them to life. You just have to work harder for it. If you have GOOD ideas you would be making money. Money from new or improved products, money from better or new services. You get my point.
> 
> Talk is cheap. Let your actions do the talking.


I'm not talking about Profit . I'm talking about FUN . Personal enjoyment . Personal Gain . I don't care about people , I don't know what they Want . They're never Happy . I just do what I do .


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> I'm not talking about Profit . I'm talking about FUN . Personal enjoyment . Personal Gain . I don't care about people , I don't know what they Want . They're never Happy . I just do what I do .


Hard to have fun with no money though.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

changeme77 said:


> Hard to have fun with no money though.


That's what I'm saying ..... ..... :blank


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Take a 3D printer for instance . If I had a fulltime job .. .. at $15 per hour .. .. I would have bought a 3D printer , long ago .

A 3D printer isn't going to make me any money , but that isn't the Point . I'd like to experiment , I'd like to be able to print complicated parts for robots that I'm trying to build ... . so that I don't have to waste all that time and money locating and buying parts online .

None of these robots are going to sell .. .. I won't be able to make a living out of building them .. because they don't benefit Society .. .. but I couldn't give a Rat's *** about what benefits society or what doesn't . If it makes me happy , if it does what I Wanted it to do .. .. then it's a Win for me .

If not money .. I could at least get Views on YouTube . xD

See , even though the robots would benefit Me .. they don't necessarily have to benefit other People .. because everybody has different needs .. and I don't Know what the hell people Like . For example , I want unlimited , Wireless internet at Dialup speeds , at least . People want Fast internet , and they don't care that it has a Data limit , because they're not on the internet all day .. and don't need it as much as I do .

I've given up trying to please people , and I've never been happier since .

If the world was that simple - Just work hard , and you'll get what you want - Everybody would be a millionaire .


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> If the world was that simple - Just work hard , and you'll get what you want - Everybody would be a millionaire .


I think you underestimate people's laziness. I'd take a good work ethic over talent every time.


----------



## ICat (Jul 21, 2012)

sorry but why would you want to work as cashier or at a factory with your qualifications (if they are true)?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I think factory work is suitable for some people. I think you need to have a strong will and a really positive attitude to work in a factory. I work in one and I find it soul crushing, but as I'm learning, the particular factory I work in really sucks. If you can adapt to work quickly and not feel bad when you make mistakes, you probably wouldn't mind it.


----------



## GravityBlues (Dec 25, 2013)

For most NEET's :Nope,You'll just have to grind till you get to lvl 48. "LEVEL UP!: You can now label two cans at one time! +3 strength 5+wisdom -394 self worth*  WOOT!!


----------



## stillpushingmyselfalong (Apr 2, 2014)

The messed up fact of the matter is, you're too qualified. You intelligent, are motivated (in your own way) and you have plans for life, places like supermarkets want drones, people that say yes and don't complain, in their eyes you're a trouble maker because you may object to the way you're being treated. I work in a factory, we build big water pumps for mines and such, there is a high standard of safety where i work and the work can be boring and stimulating depending on the circumstances and my mind at the time, all in all it's usually the same thing day in day out, so it really is what you make of it, you're looking at it all wrong, remember you have to work for the rest of you're life so rather what you enjoy than what will do, that's just a thought really, i understand we all have to start somewhere, im still working at what will do.


----------



## FortuneAndFame (Dec 26, 2013)

Don't do factory work I'm guessing its boring as hell and is hardly a good way to spend your life.


----------

